# Is it reliable buying form amazon?



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 27, 2006)

as the title says? i spotted a watch there


----------



## ahref (Sep 27, 2006)

yes


----------



## JGuru (Sep 27, 2006)

Amazon.com is very reliable. It's the best online store for Music, Books, DVDs etc.,


----------



## 24online (Sep 4, 2009)

i bought many stuffs from amazon (UK)....and didnt found any problem in product as well as service.


----------



## papul1993 (Sep 4, 2009)

24online said:


> i bought many stuffs from amazon (UK)....and didnt found any problem in product as well as service.


can it ship to assam?


----------

